# Beagle Training Help



## TheDeerHunter (Aug 8, 2009)

My wife and I just rescued a Beagle from our local animal shelter. They told us she is two years old and we estimate between one and two. I have no knowledge as to any training she has had before- she was a stray. She loves to smell and has been on rabbits already in the back yard. I want to train her to hunt, but not sure where to start. She comes when called when she feels like it. She is a great dog and well mannered and loves to run. Anyone around the Grand Rapids area willing to lend a hand or knows of any local trainers I would be interested. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bwade (Sep 11, 2008)

First of all you have to get the dog obedience trained so you can handle it off the leash. Once you get that done . Go to Gander Mountain and get some rabbit scent and put some on an old sock and drag it around the yard. Then let the dog out and see if he is interested in hunting . 99% of the time the dog will go crazy smelling the trail . At the end of the trail leave a treat for the dog so he knows thats what you want him to do. The dog will catch on fast. Then start bouncing the sock by putting a tennis ball in the sock and tie a string to the sock and bounce it as you drag it . Eventually you will want to take him out into the woods and fields and get him started on real rabbits . He will take to it pretty easy. Just a short little hint on how to start. It takes many hours in the field to really train a dog.Have fun and Make it fun for the dog too. Later bwade


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

It should start on rabbits by just taking it to where rabbits are. The biggest concern you will have is whether the dog will take off on off-game, like deer, that don't stay in the area you want the dog to stay in. Another lesser concern is catching the dog or getting it to handle when you want to go home. The easiest way to address these two concerns is to get a training shock collar. Either find someone near you who has one & can show you how to use it correctly, or go buy one. BUT, you really have to use shock/training collars the right way or you can ruin a dog. If you feel confident that you can run the dog down if he gets on off-game then just take him to a field with rabbits; you'll be all set.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

bwade's methods work and they get the pup interested. At 2 years old they will need some extra time afield. Just taking a beagle out doesnt mean they will start running rabbits. They may show interest and then again lose interest once another smell gets their attention. The drive needs to be there. 

You must train the dog to return to you when ever he hears a call back. This can be a call that is always used. A yea...yea...yea or dogs name and come. Nothing worse than running down a dog that won't listen. Also it helps in having the dog hunt with you instead of you hunting where the dog wants to go. Try it in a park or football field. Have him stay at the field post and then you move out 25 yards and call him in. Then move out more until he will come at 100 yards. It works.

E-collars are great and will reduce your training time. Get once that have the tone.

banjo


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Many times (maybe not in your case) the reason a beagle has been abandoned is because it took off on off-game and the owner couldn't get it back or didn't want it back because its done this too many times. Thats the main reason I suggest the training collar.
You should ask your question on the "American Beagler" web site. You will receive very good information there. You can also do a search there. I'm sure your question has been asked before.


----------



## TheDeerHunter (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for all of the great advice everyone. I will check out the American Beagler website as well.


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Bwade has gave me so good pointers.Good guy! Good luck with your dog!


----------

